# My stray.. Please help me figure out possible breed



## Newbie222 (Jan 3, 2013)

I was wondering if someone could give me some feedback on what breed(s) this cat could be. I think he's a male. I've been caring for him for several months now. He is gray, hair is extremely long and bushy. Talks a lot, and acts more like a dog.. extremely faithful to me (almost unusually so), and seems extremely intelligent. Seems to read my feelings/moods. A very different sort of cat. 
Does anybody have any ideas or clues as to a breed? I've never had a cat and have no idea. Do you recognize his look? 
THANK YOU VERY MUCH!


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

I have no experience with cat breeds, but from what I've gathered on these forums (I'm pretty new here myself) is that cats aren't like dogs. You can't look at them and see what breeds they are and most cats are not a "breed" at all (sort of like "grade" horses---basically any horse without a pedigree in hand is considered "grade"). Same with cats...he'll be a "domestic long hair" and that's all he can be, since you don't have a pedigree for him.

He's gorgeous no matter who his parents were though.


----------



## kaikoura (Oct 15, 2012)

Gorgeous and regal, no matter the heritage!


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

You can't really guess heritage with cats like you can with dogs; they're just not different enough, so all cats without a pedigree are either domestic short hair (DSH), domestic long hair (DLH) or domestic medium hair. It sure is fun speculating though. That ruff of his is amazing and his color is lovely... quite a looker you have there!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Don't know about the breed but my gosh, there's wisdom in those eyes.


----------



## grrawritsjordi (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm not sure about the breed either, but he is handsome!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Very handsome.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

He is what is called a DLH - domestic long hair. You've been "caring" for him for several months and haven't committed???? I am assuming by "care" you mean feeding and nothing else. He is devoted to you, has claimed you as his person and now what? What are your intentions for him. Are you going to get him to a vet, find out if he is a he or a she and at the VERY least get him vaccinated? He sounds like a terrific cat and would make a wonderful pet for someone willing to care for him properly. Just saying - he is obviously not feral and deserves better than just some food.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow. Way to be judgmental. Maybe the OP isn't allowed to have cats. Or maybe it's enough of a financial strain to simply feed this cat - that isn't THEIRS. Good grief. Nice post.


----------



## Newbie222 (Jan 3, 2013)

I didn't take any offense, as it seemed she was just trying to look out for the welfare of the cat. The reality is that this whole ordeal has been extremely confusing for me. 
*The facts: *
-- I am horribly allergic to cats, and obviously have never had one, or any experience with any kind of pet.
-- When I moved into this new house, he appeared. At first, I was scared to death of him.. thought he might bite me. And frankly, he was scared of me. But he seemed hungry so I started feeding him. Now we are best friends.
-- He has taken up permanent residence on my back porch/deck.
-- I placed ads online, called the humane society and asked neighbors, in a search for the owner. No luck. (I will soon be getting him scanned, but personally, I doubt that he has a chip.)
-- I placed more ads saying that I'm seeking a home for him. Nothing. 
-- I've kept him very well fed, and done everything possible to keep him warm during the cold winter. I built him several little shelters to go into, with straw.. different styles. I bought him an outdoor heated mat. Then, I started letting him into my garage. Well, now, I've been letting him in the basement. He seems starved for affection, so I've tried to pet him as much as possible every day.
-- I contacted and applied to a local "no kill" shelter which will provide him the shots and attempt to find him a home. But they said it could be 2 to 4 weeks till they can get him in.

The dilemma is that I've really started to like and care about this cat. It's going to be very hard to see him go.. but I want him to find a GOOD home.. a real, warm home where people can give him the life back that perhaps he was once used to. Like I said.. very frustrating, but at least I was able to help him get back on his feet. It's amazing how dependent animals are on us. We can make or break the quality of their lives.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I apoligize if I sounded judgemental and yes, I was just trying to look out for the welfare of the cat. It sounds like a really terrific pet. Maybe a shelter will sponsor the cat for you and put it on PetFinder.com while you care for it? It's worth asking. 

My son was terribly allergic to cats and took an inexpensive over the counter allergy med and soon built up a resistance to the dander. 
It just seems a shame for such a wonderful pet to be only fed - and the sex not even known - as the initial post implies. Since the cat showed up when he moved in perhaps it was abandoned by the previous owners and this is the only home he's/she's known?? Happens all the time.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I thought about allergy medication too? Have you tried any of them for your allergy? I have a mild allergy to my cats, dust mites and mold. I take generic Claritan every day and I'm just fine. I get it at a warehouse store...I forget how much it is, but it's wicked cheap...something like $16 for 180 pills, that lasts for 6 months.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Another person here who is allergic to cats. 
Cats I haven't been around tend to bother me quite a bit, but I've built up a tolerance to my own along with the help of medication. Generic zyrtec ($9 for a 2 month supply from my local warehouse grocery store) and a prescription nasal spray relieve almost all my symptoms (along with my seasonal allergies as well) aside from the occasional itchy eye. My allergies are bad enough that just an antihistamine alone doesn't cut it (still had horrible Rhinitis and allergy induced athsma when I was taking the generic claritin or zyrtec alone) but after starting the nasal spray, the difference was night and day. (Good housekeeping helps too.)

Having allergies doesn't always have to be a barrier to keeping pets... you'd be amazed at how many allergy sufferers do. Of course choosing to do so is a personal decision and depends on how bad your allergies are, but something to consider maybe?


----------



## EmmaFay (Nov 27, 2012)

He's absolutely beautiful! To me, he looks a bit like a Nebelung. They're a pretty rare breed, though, so that's fairly unlikely. I think you've got yourself a gorgeous domestic long hair :]
Here are a couple Nebelung pics:
















must be hard, being so allergic to a cat you're bonding with. I hope he finds a good home!


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Wow thats a beautiful cat! I'm allergic to cats and have asthma, I have been my whole life. I take OTC allergy pills, whatever generic brand is cheapest lol. All is not lost  the occasional asthma flare-up or itchy eyes over the past 4 years I've had my Yuki is totally worth it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Add me to the list of cat owners allergic to cats. I'm allergic to all four of my cats, but it doesn't stop me from burying my face in Lucky's long, silky fur and kissing my other cats all over. I think this kitty has adopted you and the fact that you're falling for him/her is promising. ;-)


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Keep the cat. He loves you and trusts you.


----------



## anie (Dec 4, 2012)

wow, he is gorgeous!  that color! :luv

i second otc allergy medications. I have a friend, terribly allergic to cats, but a cat-lover. so he has a cat, take pills and they live together happily


----------



## maewkaew (Jun 27, 2012)

That cat is gorgeous. and sounds like a very special, noble, intelligent cat who had a good intuition about picking a caring person.... even if it was an allergic person. 
There are all sorts of cats personalities. Some cats are more oriented to humans , more needing of human attention. Some cats may not be that way with everyone, but when thet decide you are THE special person they can be intensely loyal. 
I kind of hope it will work out that you might be able to take allergy meds and be able to deal with it, maybe get a tolerance to it as some people have. 
but if you do end up helping him find a home via a good shelter, you will still have made a great impact for the better in his life. If he could just end up in a cage for a long time, he might be happier as he is now, but maybe you can list him through their website, Petfinder listings etc.? 

He wouldn't be likely to be a pedigreed Nebelung which is an extremely rare breed that a small number of breeders have tried to develop but it does not seem to have gone very far. They're supposed to be like a longhair Russian Blue. and this boy of yours ( oops, I said he was "yours", I swear I couldn't help it! ) does not look anything like a Russian Blue ( and that top photo that is supposed to be a Nebelung doesn't look anything like one either! )

Most cats are not any breed. It is not like dogs where they're usually a breed or mix of breeds, going back to dogs bred by human breeders. Most cats are descended from cats who have just bred randomly on their own over the centuries. 

He is a big heavy boned looking cat. If you are in the US especially northeast, he would be sort of like some of the cats that the Maine **** breed was founded from . 
looks almost like he may be a Blue Smoke in color. 
Wow he is an impressive cat.


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

He's so handsome! I've always dreamed of having a long haired solid gray cat! Sadly, the shelter here only had one and he showed no interest in me.


----------

